# Feeding your pups Game.



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just wondering if any of the members on here feed their pups the game that they shoot?

If so, cooked and off the bone or raw?

Any unusual recipes out there? Especially for pheasant as we have a few hanging!!

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I only get the occasional game bird from training, but I've fed Scout quail, chukar, and duck. The smaller birds I pluck and feed whole raw, but with ducks I like to portion them and remove a lot of the extra skin and fat which I render for my use. I wouldn't feed an unplucked bird to a working dog. Venison is a regular addition to her diet as well.

You can also eat the best parts yourself and make bone broth with the carcass. Warm it up and spoon over their kibble and watch them inhale! The gelatin in it is great for their joints. 

Hank Shaw has some fantastic looking recipes. I aged and plucked my first pheasant according to his instructions and now it's in the freezer until I get brave enough to eat it. http://honest-food.net/


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

sometimes I'll put a couple of pheasant breasts in slow cooker with a touch of tumeric, then strip the flesh and give it to Ruby. Just reminded me, I've got a brace hanging in outhouse since saturday, best get those done today.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Only if its by accident.
Even when mine kill squirrels, they have no interest in eating them.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I just do feathers - what ein said about making broth is great - but making stock 4 pups is different - I like to add just a touch of teriaky 4 the sweetness - then freeze it in ice cube trays - it becomes the cube PIKE can not get enough of - so great 4 pups that r teething - jerky 4 me & PIKE is always great - 1 thing I never do is give raw game in the field - PIKE only gets it at home - just 2 seperate that what is in his mouth in the field is MINE - at home I share - rendered duck fat always belongs 2 me - try making biscuits with it as the fat - have 2 stop now - just started drooling - LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hey Ron, today's walk would've been a trip down memory lane for you, bumped into 2 english pointers, Ruby had a blast with them, shame I didn't realise till later that I had my camera with me,,


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har - EPs' will always V the classic POINTER 2 me - but - having gone 2 the DARK side (Vs') there is no way back !!!!!!- cover a field in 1/2 the time - a few classic points now & then - 42mph - PIKE goes on point - he just locks up - no style - just a bird on his nose - I LOVE IT !!!!!!!!! we never did take the EPs' 4 ducks or doves - LOL


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PLEASE note in the pic - 1 pup - 1 green head - 1 gun - the beginning of a day of jump shooting & over decoys - the green head is placed with RESPECT on the bucket - from the field 2 the table - they always have my RESPECT - heads held high - PIKE & I never shoot with people that just throw the game in the back of a truck !!


----------



## bwire (Dec 21, 2014)

I'll give the dogs some of the game I shoot, especially if its shot up pretty good. They also enjoy the occasional deer meat mixed in with their food. I always cook the meat before giving it to them.


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

I'll give quail heads to the one or two that likes them, as a reward. If I'm boning out quail, I'll give them the ribs/breast area raw and they like that. 
Deer and such, we will give them a bunch of that too. We also like to use broth to pour over their food come supper time.


----------

